# Microsoft virtual PC 2007 ,Treiber installieren?



## Ant81 (14. April 2009)

Ich habe mir heute Virtual PC 2007 von Microsoft installiert weil ich ein Spiel habe das nicht unter Vista Ultimate 64 Bit läuft, also wollte ich XP wieder lauffähig machen. Mir wurde aber gesagt das ich , um beide OS parallel laufen zu lassen, erst XP und dann Vista installieren müsste..Den Weg wollte ich mir ersparen und habe deshalb diesen Weg gewählt.

Wie auch immerv das Spiel läuft trotzdem nicht was mir aber inzwischen auch Banane ist.
Jetz will ich das XP einrichten und weiss nicht wie ich Treiber darauf bekommen soll weil VPC 2007 meinen USB Anschluss nicht erkennt....

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich das Prog genauso einrichten kann wie man es normal macht?

Danke


----------



## dot (14. April 2009)

Laut einer Google-Suche erkennt VPC nur die Maus und eine Tastatur am USB Anschluss. Was moechtest du denn da anschlieszen?


----------



## Ant81 (14. April 2009)

Ich wollte gerne Treiber installieren. Und wenn möglich auch meinen Surfstick.
Da es so scheint das das Prog auch keine DVDs annehmen tut, möchte ich gerne einen USB Stick nutzen um verschiedene Programme in die virtuelle Maschine zu bringen die ich auf meiner Vista Partition habe.
Ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden das ich mit normalen CD Rohlingen und halt CDs keine Probleme kriege.

Des weiteren habe ich versucht Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren nur bekomme ich leider eine Fehlermeldung und muss dann abbrechen. Audiotreiber kann ich ohne Probleme installieren.Drucker habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, weil VPC halt bis jetzt noch keinen USB Anschluss erkennt...

Danke, jeder Tipp ist wertvoll


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. April 2009)

Microsofts Virtual PC 2007 unterstützt keine 3D anwendungen, also auch keine Spiele.

Weiterhin ist es nicht möglich, andere Hardware zu simulieren als die vom Programm vorgegebene.

Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Maus/Tastatursoftware ect. lassen sich nicht emulieren bzw installieren.

Du kannst mit dem Programm nur das benutzen, was sich von selber installiert hat.

USB Ports vom Host-PC "durchschleifen" geht nicht. Da müsstest du den Drucker am Host-PC freigeben und diesen dann beim Virtuellen PC als Netzwerkdrucker einrichten, das funktioniert.


Zusammengefasst; du kannst an der Hardware des virtuellen PCs nichts ändern und auch keine 3D Spiele darauf spielen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

VirtualBox kann USB-Geräte ansprechen:
VirtualBox

Und sollte dein altes Spiel auf OpenGL basieren funktioniert es damit möglicherweise auch.
Direct3D Spiele allerdings nicht.


----------



## Ant81 (15. April 2009)

Danke dafür. Schade eigendlich das das nicht klappt. Ist ja ansonsten Kinder leicht zu bedienen das VPC 2007. Aber es scheint auch ein wenig langsam zu sein...na ja


----------



## seiLaut (15. April 2009)

Ant81 schrieb:


> Danke dafür. Schade eigendlich das das nicht klappt. Ist ja ansonsten Kinder leicht zu bedienen das VPC 2007. Aber es scheint auch ein wenig langsam zu sein...na ja


Virtual PC -> altbacken und von Closed Source
Virtual Box -> jung, knackig und Open Source

Ich würde mich also nicht an Virtual PC festkrallen.


----------



## dot (15. April 2009)

Ant81 schrieb:


> möchte ich gerne einen USB Stick nutzen um verschiedene Programme in die virtuelle Maschine zu bringen die ich auf meiner Vista Partition habe.



Je nach Einstellung des Gastsystems kann man doch einfach per LAN auf das eigene Hostsystem zugreifen und die Programme aus den Freigaben kopieren?


----------



## Ant81 (15. April 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Je nach Einstellung des Gastsystems kann man doch einfach per LAN auf das eigene Hostsystem zugreifen und die Programme aus den Freigaben kopieren?


Danke für den Tipp ist aber für mich inzwischen nicht mehr sinnvoll weil ich ja ein Spiel spielen wollte das auf Vista nicht läuft. Das Spiel kann ich mit VPC auch nicht zum laufen bringen. Aber gut zu wissen das das über die LAN einstellungen klappen soll mit den Programmen.
Danke nochmal...


----------

